
New 6.1 inch iPhone by Apple without 3d touch to follow iPhone X in 2018 - samspeaks
http://www.creativesparksolutions.com/blog/new-6-1-inch-iphone-3d-touch-predicted-launch-2018/#.Wmmpmyb6QHg.hackernews
======
blackflame7000
How much more can the iPhone 7,8, and X really do that the 6 Couldn't? Apple
is shouldn't bank on blind loyalty forever.

------
rbanffy
I kind of like the idea of a successor for the iPhone SE based on X (or, at
least, 7) technology.

